# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes >  Ταξίδι στη Βαλτική - Σεπτέμβριος 2019

## threshtox

Χαιρετώ το φόρουμ και σε αυτό το νήμα, μέσω του οποίου θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ τις εντυπώσεις μου από το ταξίδι που έκανα πριν λίγες μέρες στη Βαλτική. 
Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν είμαι ναυτικός και ότι οι γνώσεις μου περί των ναυτικών θεμάτων, ορολογιών, κλπ, κρίνονται από μέτριες έως ανεπαρκείς και καταλήγουν ανύπαρκτες. Δηλώνω όμως, καραβολάτρης και αυτό δεν απαιτεί τίποτα από τα παραπάνω. Μόνο λίγο μεράκι, σαν κι αυτό που με ώθησε να κάνω για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά σχεδόν το ίδιο ταξίδι, χρησιμοποιώντας διαφορετικά πλοία, έτσι για τη γεύση. Και η γεύση είναι υπέροχη.

Θα προσπαθήσω να καταγράψω το οδοιπορικό σε κάμποσες συνέχειες, για να βάλω και εγώ σε τάξη όσα είδα και -κυρίως- φωτογράφησα και για να μην κουραστεί όποιος από τους συμφορουμίτες του ρίξει μια ματιά. 

9 Σεπτεμβρίου, μετά από μια ήσυχη πτήση για Ελσίνκι, πήρα το τρένο για το Τουρκού, όπου και διανυκτέρευσα στο πλοίο-ξενοδοχείο Bore, (και Kristina Regina, κάποια στιγμή), ένα υπέροχο σουηδικό σκαρί του 1960, που, σαν ξενοδοχείο δεν έλεγε και πολλά πράγματα, αλλά μύριζε καραβίλα, να το πω έτσι αδόκιμα. Κοιμήθηκα στο deck 2 και έβλεπα τον έξω κόσμο από ένα φινιστρίνι, προσπαθώντας να φανταστώ μια άλλη εποχή. Δεν τα καλοκατάφερα, αλλά δεν παραπονιέμαι. 

BORE 001.jpgBORE 002.jpg

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ξύπνησα ξημερώματα, καθώς ξεκίναγα το ταξίδι για το αγαπημένο μου Mάριεχαμν, με το επιβλητικό Galaxy, που με περίμενε (όπως και πολλούς άλλους} στον επιβατηγό σταθμό του Τουρκού. 
GALAXY 01.jpgGALAXY 02.jpg

(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## threshtox

Xτισμένο το 2006, με μήκος 212,1 μέτρα και πλάτος 29, επιβλητικό με το έντονο γαλάζιο χρώμα στα ψηλά καταστρώματα και με χώρους άγνωστους, για όσους ταξιδεύουν στα ελληνικά νησιά για διάφορους λόγους. Επιβίβαση από τη φυσούνα στο κατάστρωμα 5. Οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι εκτείνονται κυρίως στα καταστρώματα 6 και 7, ενώ στα 5, 8 και 9 είναι οι (πάρα πολλές) καμπίνες. 
GALAXY 371.jpg GALAXY 372.jpg

Μια "ανισορροπία" στο χτίσιμο του είναι στο κατάστρωμα 10, όπου από την αριστερή πλευρά έχει περατζάδα πρύμα-πλώρα, ενώ από την αριστερή το αντίστοιχο κομμάτι είναι κλειστό για το κοινό και χτισμένο σχεδόν έως τη γέφυρα (μάλλον χώροι ενδιαίτησης). 

GALAXY 06.jpgGALAXY 345.jpg
Περιττό να αναφέρουμε την άπλα και την άνεση που έχουν όλοι οι χώροι σε όλα τα πλοία με τα οποία ταξίδεψα. Στην Ελλάδα μόνο στο Έλυρος ένιωσα άνετα, καθώς και στο Νήσος Σάμος, κυρίως όμως επειδή είχε λίγους επιβάτες. Δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με μινωικές, το ομολογώ.
Τι μου έκανε εντύπωση; Πρώτα απ΄όλα ότι κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ σε εξωτερικό παγκάκι για κάνα μισάωρο. Δεν μου έχει ξανατύχει. Πέρα από το αστείο του πράγματος, πάντως, εντυπωσιακοί οι εσωτερικοί χώροι, που απευθύνονται σε πελάτες και όχι σε επιβάτες. Αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλα τα πλοία της περιοχής, βέβαια.. Όλα είναι επί πληρωμή, αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι μέτριο. Λεφτά να έχει κάποιος να δίνει. Δεν είχα. 

Έτσι κι εγώ, έφαγα το πρωινό μου στο πλοίο (δεκάευρος μπουφές), τράβηξα τις φωτογραφίες μου, έριξα τον υπνάκο μου και βόλταρα ατελείωτα στο πλοίο. Κάπως έτσι, μετά τα νησάκια του Τουρκού, φτάσαμε στα Άλαντ (προφέρονται και Όλαντ) και σε πέντε ώρες και ένα τέταρτο μπήκαμε στο πανέμορφο λιμάνι του Μάριεχαμν. 

(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## threshtox

Μάριεχαμν. Μια πόλη που αναπτύχθηκε μετά τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα, λόγω των ψαράδων και έγινε εμπορικό κέντρο της περιοχής. Έχει τουρισμό το καλοκαίρι και είναι κέντρο της διαδρομής μεταξύ Στοκχόλμης και Φινλανδίας (έχει δρομολόγια για Τουρκού -τα περισσότερα-, αλλά και για Ταλίν, Ελσίνκι και όλο και κάτι θα μου έχει ξεφύγει. 
BB 2285.jpg BB 5491.jpg

11 Σεπτεμβρίου και αφιέρωσα το πρωινό μου σε φωτογραφίες και επίσκεψη στο ναυτικό μουσείο του Μάριεχαμν. Εξαιρετικό για την ιστορία της περιοχής των νησιών Άλαντ (ή Όλαντ) και τη σχετικά πρόσφατη, αλλά απόλυτα συνδεδεμένη, μοίρα τους με τη θάλασσα. Το αποκορύφωμα του μουσείου είναι το 116 ετών iron-hulled sailing ship, POMMERN, ένα αριστούργημα ναυπηγικής, που οι ντόπιοι το έχουν αναδείξει σαν μουσείο (μη μπούμε πάλι σε συγκρίσεις, η εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ έπρεπε να έχει εξαλείψει το μισό χρέος της χώρας). Οι χώροι του είναι επισκέψιμοι σε μεγάλο μέρος τους και η ατμόσφαιρα που αναδίδουν, βάζουν τον επισκέπτη στο κλίμα της εποχής. Βοηθάνε σε αυτό και οι ήχοι που αναπαράγονται σε κάθε χώρο (στην πλώρη ακούγονται οι άγκυρες που ανεβαίνουν, στις καμπίνες ροχαλητά, στα αμπάρια ο ήχος και οι εικόνες τρικυμισμένης θάλασσας). Τέλος πάντων, ότι και να λέμε είναι λίγο. Μου έκανε εντύπωση, το πόσο πολύς κόσμος, αναλογικά με το μέγεθος της πόλης και την εποχή, επισκεπτόταν το πλοίο. 
ZZZZ 79552.jpgZZZZ 84228.jpgZZZZ 84264.jpg

Επίσης να τονιστεί, ότι υπάρχει διάδρομος περιμετρικά του πλοίου, που είναι προσβάσιμος εκτός μουσείου, όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας. Άλλος κόσμος...

(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## threshtox

12 Σεπτεμβρίου και είχα κανονίσει ένα ταξίδι εξπρές στο Κάπελσκαρ (KapellskΓ¤r) με την Rosella, το μεγαλύτερο σε ηλικία πλοίο της περιοχής (έτος ναυπήγησης 1980), που εξυπηρετεί τη γραμμή αυτή με χαμηλές ταχύτητες 14-15 κόμβων και με δύο έως τρία δρομολόγια την ημέρα, όπου και πηγαίνει με πιο υψηλές ταχύτητες, για να βγουν τα δρομολόγια. Το Κάπελσκαρ είναι ένα λιμάνι και μόνο. Έχει επιβατηγό σταθμό, λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις, τελωνείο και άπλετους χώρους.  Είναι κόμβος για roro και εκεί ήταν αραγμένα το Finnfellow και το Liverpool Seaways, που συνδέουν την Σουηδία με την Λιθουανία και την Λετονία, τουλάχιστον εκείνη την περίοδο. Από εδώ διοχετεύεται μεγάλος όγκος οχημάτων και μικρότερος όγκος επιβατών με λεωφορεία από και προς τη σουηδική ενδοχώρα. Ταξίδι με πολύ λίγο κόσμο, αλλά με πολλά οχήματα. 
LIVERPOOL SEAWAYS 040.jpg
FINNFELLOW 065.jpg

Η Rosella είναι μικρή για τα δεδομένα της περιοχής (136 μέτρα), αλλά μέσα δείχνει και αυτή πολύ άνετη. Καταστρώματα ανοιχτά, πρύμα και πλάγια, έχει και περατζάδα κάτω από τη γέφυρα και ανοιχτές βαρδιόλες (το μοναδικό πλοίο που έχει), πράγμα που την έκανε ακόμα πιο ερωτεύσιμη. Δείχνει και είναι παλιό, αλλά όχι ξεχασμένο από την εταιρία. Εδώ έχει καμπίνες μόνο στο 4, όπου και η είσοδος από τη φυσούνα, κοινόχρηστους χώρους στο 5 και στο 6 και πολύ λιγότερους χώρους για το κοινό στα 7 και 8. Χαρακτηριστικό, ένας χώρος με 40 περίπου airseats, που πρέπει να ψάξεις για να τον βρεις. Πλοίο-χαρά του καραβολάτρη, με γωνίες άλλων εποχών, που διεγείρουν τις αισθήσεις. 
ROSELLA 038.jpgROSELLA 069.jpgROSELLA 083.jpg
Με το ίδιο πλοίο επέστρεψα στο Μάριεχαμν δύο ώρες αργότερα. Τώρα ο κόσμος ήταν σαφώς περισσότερος. Εντύπωση μου έκανε στην επιστροφή, ότι είχε, στο μεγάλο χώρο στην πρύμνη, live, έστω και αν πρόκειται για ταξίδι 2μιση μόλις ωρών. Ο κόσμος διασκεδάζει όλες τις ώρες της μέρας. 
Επίσης ο καπετάνιος δεν φοβάται να πέσει με το ζωνάρι πάνω στα προστατευτικά των λιμανιών, κατά την πρόσδεση, ενώ στο Κάπελσκαρ, ακριβώς δίπλα στο δεμένο πλοίο ήταν πέτρες, χωρίς να εμποδίζουν σε τίποτα τη μανούβρα. 

Την Rosella την αγάπησα από πέρσι που την πρωτοείδα δεμένη στο Μάριεχαμν. Έκανα το ημερήσιο ταξίδι προς έναν -ανύπαρκτο- προορισμό, μόνο και μόνο για να ταξιδέψω μαζί της. Δεν το μετάνιωσα. Υπέροχη, αρχοντική..

 (η συνέχεια αύριο)

----------


## Ellinis

> 11 Σεπτεμβρίου και αφιέρωσα το πρωινό μου σε φωτογραφίες και επίσκεψη στο ναυτικό μουσείο του Μάριεχαμν. Εξαιρετικό για την ιστορία της περιοχής των νησιών Άλαντ (ή Όλαντ) και τη σχετικά πρόσφατη, αλλά απόλυτα συνδεδεμένη, μοίρα τους με τη θάλασσα. Το αποκορύφωμα του μουσείου είναι το 116 ετών iron-hulled sailing ship, POMMERN, ένα αριστούργημα ναυπηγικής, που οι ντόπιοι το έχουν αναδείξει σαν μουσείο (μη μπούμε πάλι σε συγκρίσεις, η εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του ΑΒΕΡΩΦ έπρεπε να έχει εξαλείψει το μισό χρέος της χώρας). Οι χώροι του είναι επισκέψιμοι σε μεγάλο μέρος τους και η ατμόσφαιρα που αναδίδουν, βάζουν τον επισκέπτη στο κλίμα της εποχής. Βοηθάνε σε αυτό και οι ήχοι που αναπαράγονται σε κάθε χώρο (στην πλώρη ακούγονται οι άγκυρες που ανεβαίνουν, στις καμπίνες ροχαλητά, στα αμπάρια ο ήχος και οι εικόνες τρικυμισμένης θάλασσας). Τέλος πάντων, ότι και να λέμε είναι λίγο. Μου έκανε εντύπωση, το πόσο πολύς κόσμος, αναλογικά με το μέγεθος της πόλης και την εποχή, επισκεπτόταν το πλοίο. 
> ZZZZ 79552.jpgZZZZ 84228.jpgZZZZ 84264.jpg


Πολύ ωραίες οι εικόνες από το ταξίδι σου φίλε threstox και ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. Για το κόσμημα POMMERN να προσθέσω κάτι που δεν αναφέρεται στο ιστορικό του, το ότι μετά το τέλος του Α' Παγκοσμίου και καθότι τότε ήταν γερμανικό, συμπεριλήφθηκε στις πολεμικές επανορθώσεις προς την... Ελλάδα! Δεν γνωρίζω το τι ακολούθησε αλλά πάντως το πλοίο παρέμεινε στις χώρες του βορά. Ίσως να αντικαταστάθηκε από κάτι πιο δόκιμο για τις δικές μας ανάγκες. 
Μια άλλη μικρή "ελληνική σύνδεση" είναι μια φωτογραφία στην έκθεση που φιλοξενεί (ίσως ακόμη) στο αμπάρι του που δείχνει μια κοπέλα καβάλα σε ένα γαϊδουράκι με λεζάντα "Κανάρια νησιά", ένα από τα μέρη που επισκεπτόταν στα ταξίδια του. Μόνο που η κοπέλα είναι η Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη, νομίζω στη Μύκονο.

----------


## alkeos

[QUOTE=threshtox;618224]Χαιρετώ το φόρουμ και σε αυτό το νήμα, μέσω του οποίου θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ τις εντυπώσεις μου από το ταξίδι που έκανα πριν λίγες μέρες στη Βαλτική. 
Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν είμαι ναυτικός και ότι οι γνώσεις μου περί των ναυτικών θεμάτων, ορολογιών, κλπ, κρίνονται από μέτριες έως ανεπαρκείς και καταλήγουν ανύπαρκτες. Δηλώνω όμως, καραβολάτρης και αυτό δεν απαιτεί τίποτα από τα παραπάνω. Μόνο λίγο μεράκι, σαν κι αυτό που με ώθησε να κάνω για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά σχεδόν το ίδιο ταξίδι, χρησιμοποιώντας διαφορετικά πλοία, έτσι για τη γεύση. Και η γεύση είναι υπέροχη.

Θα προσπαθήσω να καταγράψω το οδοιπορικό σε κάμποσες συνέχειες, για να βάλω και εγώ σε τάξη όσα είδα και -κυρίως- φωτογράφησα και για να μην κουραστεί όποιος από τους συμφορουμίτες του ρίξει μια ματιά. 


Πάρα πολύ ωραία και εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα η παρουσίαση του οδοιπορικού (ή μάλλον..."θαλασσοποροικού") σου φίλε threshtox! Και με αφορμή την εισαγωγή σου (αλλά και ό,τι ακολουθεί), πόσο λείπουν (αλλά και ξεχωρίζουν) τέτοιες παρουσιάσεις στο forum μας! Όαση στις συνεχώς επαναλαμβανόμενες αναφορές του στυλ πότε και αν κάποια παντόφλα έφυγε π.χ. απ' την Κούλουρη και πήγε εκατό μέτρα παραπέρα στα Παλούκια, οι οποίες μας κατακλύζουν, αλλά και όαση ο τρόπος γραφής σου, με σεμνότητα και ουσία, χωρίς τις συνήθεις μεγαλοστομίες επιπέδου διαφήμισης σοκολάτας ή απορρυπαντικού που συχνά παρατηρούμε από κυνηγούς post του forum. Και φυσικά οι φωτογραφίες δικές σου, καλής ποιότητας, όχι σταλμένες από κινητά γνωστών σου, έτσι για να γεμίζουμε τα threads. Πάνω απ' όλα όμως, χάρηκα με ένα μέλος που παρουσιάζει αυτά που παρουσιάζει, γιατί έχει πραγματικά να πει και να δείξει κάτι που του άφησε αναμνήσεις, τον εντυπωσίασε και θέλει να το μοιραστεί (και που στο κάτω - κάτω είναι και κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό)....Μακάρι να το κάνανε με αυτά τα κριτήρια πιο πολλοί συνφορουμίτες. Συγνώμη για την πολυλογία, αλλά μετά από καιρό ένιωσα την ανάγκη να σχολιάσω κάτι αξιόλογο.

Υ.Γ.1: Αναμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον τη συνέχεια!
Υ.Γ.2: Το Rosella είναι αδερφό του Rigel III της Ventouris Ferries.

----------


## gioros

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα τα γραφόμενα σου αγαπητέ .Ένα πολύ ωραίο δικό σου ταξίδι που μας παίρνει και εμας μαζί του .Σε αναμονή για την σηνεχια .Πολλά τα μπράβο και οι ευχαριστίες .Προσωπικά με ταξιδεψες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε threshtox πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η περιγραφή του ταξιδιού σου.                                                                                 Να προσθέσω ότι τα νησιά Ώλαντ είναι φινλανδικά αλλά εχουν ιδιαίτερο καθεστώς αυτονομίας.

----------


## alkeos

> Να προσθέσω ότι τα νησιά Ώλαντ είναι φινλανδικά αλλά εχουν ιδιαίτερο καθεστώς αυτονομίας.


Και γι' αυτό (κυρίως) τον λόγο καθίσταται "υποχρεωτική" η προσέγγιση στο Mariehamn, προκειμένου να πουλάνε αφορολόγητα στα τεράστια καταστήματα - εμπορικά κέντρα - σουπερμάρκετ των βαποριών που κάνουν Σουηδία - Φινλανδία.

----------


## threshtox

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια. Αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να κάνω. Να μοιραστώ μαζί σας, όσο είναι δυνατόν, αυτά που είδα. 

Συνεχίζω λοιπόν..

13 Σεπτεμβρίου και πρωί πρωί, αναχώρηση για Στοκχόλμη, σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα (μου). Και το όνομα αυτής, CINDERELLA. Κανονικά το όνομα είναι Viking Cinderella, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πω έτσι, συγγνώμη. Ένας βάπορας 30 ετών και 190 μέτρων, φινλανδικής κατασκευής που στο περσινό μου ταξίδι στην περιοχή (όχι με αυτό το πλοίο), μου δόθηκε την εντύπωση, ότι η εταιρεία το διαφήμιζε σαν δυνατό χαρτί. Μπαίνοντας μέσα, διαπίστωσα το γιατί.
CINDERELLA 111.jpgCINDERELLA 114.jpg
 Απίστευτα άνετοι χώροι, που, αν και κάπου έδειχναν την ηλικία τους, ήταν εντυπωσιακοί για τα δεδομένα της ηλικίας του πλοίου. Εδώ η είσοδος από το κατάστρωμα 7, και τα μπαλκόνια μόνο στο 10 στην πρύμνη, καθώς και στο 11 (αρκετά ψηλά), όπου ήταν και οι βάρκες. Στο δε κατάστρωμα 12, ο χώρος ήταν ανοιχτός για το κοινό, αν και είναι το ελικοδρόμιο και η τσιμινιέρα. Η βροχή δε βοήθησε τη φωτογράφηση γενικά, αλλά δεν παραπονιέμαι. Εντύπωση κι εδώ ότι μετά το μεσημέρι κυκλοφόρησε πάρα πολύς κόσμος, ενώ είχε ταυτόχρονα τρεις καλλιτεχνικές δραστηριότητες σε διάφορα μέρη του πλοίου. Από τα πιο πολυτελή, υστερεί (από όσα έχω ταξιδέψει) μόνο απέναντι στο Viking Grace, που όμως είναι 6 ετών βαπόρι. Σημειωτέον ότι, όλο το ταξίδι το έκανε στους 12-13 κόμβους και έκανε περίπου επτάμιση ώρες για τη Στοκχόλμη, ενώ στην επιστροφή για Μάριεχαμν ταξιδεύει με ακόμα χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες, ώστε να φτάσει στον προορισμό του ξημερώματα. Το ταξίδι αυτό έχει τη μορφή κρουαζιέρας περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο στην περιοχή. Ομολογώ ότι δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν τα πλοία της Birka Cruises, πιθανολογώ ότι κάτι ανάλογο κάνουν και αυτά. 

CINDERELLA 082.jpgCINDERELLA 145.jpgCINDERELLA 122.jpg

(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Να σου πω!  Δεν το βγάζεις σε βιβλίο καλύτερα! :Friendly Wink:

----------


## threshtox

> Να σου πω!  Δεν το βγάζεις σε βιβλίο καλύτερα!



Χαχα..κουράγιο παιδιά. Οι ιστορίες κοντεύουν. Μετά θα ακολουθήσουν φωτογραφίες. Θα με ανεχτείτε λίγο ακόμα.

----------


## threshtox

Φτάνοντας Στοκχόλμη τρεις και τέταρτο το μεσημέρι, απλά έπρεπε να αλλάξω επιβατηγό σταθμό και από αυτόν της Viking (Stadsgarden), να πάω σε αυτόν της Tallink-Silja (Vartahamnen). Με το εξαιρετικό μετρό (Slussen-Gardet γραμμή 13) της πόλης, δεν ήταν και δύσκολο να προλάβω, έστω και αν είχε κοντά μια ώρα περπάτημα συνολικά. 

Έτσι φτάνουμε στην επιστροφή στο Mariehamn μετά από 2μιση ώρες με το Victoria I (Tallink). Μικρότερο κατά 20 μέτρα (192), αλλά με την ίδια λογική και υπηρεσίες με το Galaxy, κυρίως όμως με το Romantika, με το οποίο είχα ταξιδέψει πέρσι, με το οποίο είναι αδελφά. Μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ενός πετυχημένου και περιποιημένου copy paste, με κάποιες βέβαια, παραλλαγές, αλλά αν έχεις ζήσει τα copy paste των Bluestar, δεν νομίζω ότι κακοπέφτει σε κάποιον αυτή η ομοιότητα. Η άνεση και εδώ κυρίαρχη σε όλο το πλοίο. Τεράστιος ανοιχτός χώρος στην πρύμνη και στην δεξιά πλευρά στο ένατο και δέκατο κατάστρωμα, αντίστοιχα. Στα λιμάνια ανοίγει για τον κόσμο και το χαώδες 11, στο επίπεδο της τσιμινιέρας. Το δρομολόγιο ήταν Στοκχόλμη-Μάριεχαμν-Ταλίν και στο Μάριεχαμν ήμουν ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ επιβάτης που κατέβηκε. Μπήκαν καμιά δεκαριά άτομα, κάμποσα οχήματα και μέχρι να βγω, το πλοίο ήδη ξεκινούσε. Εντυπωσιακό, σε κάποιον που δεν το έχει ζήσει, το γεγονός, ότι παρά πολύς κόσμος έβγαινε επίσημα ντυμένος από τις καμπίνες, για να διασκεδάσει στην ντίσκο, στα μπαρ, και στο τεράστιο Showbar starlight στο πίσω μέρος του πλοίου, που είχε μπαλέτα εκείνο το βράδυ. Οι υπηρεσίες εδώ αγγίζουν τα επίπεδα της κρουαζιέρας, για άλλη μια φορά και εγώ απέμεινα μόνος στο Μάριεχαμν περασμένα μεσάνυχτα, στο δρόμο για το ξενοδοχείο...

VICTORIA I 001.jpgVICTORIA I 014.jpgVICTORIA I 019.jpgVICTORIA I 010.jpgVICTORIA I 020.jpg

(την τελευταία την έβαλα για το πικάντικο της ιστορίας)
(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## Blitz-X

Γράφε, γράφε εμπειρίες (αν δε βαριέσαι). Μας αρέσουν. Αλλά βάλε κι άλλες φωτό  :Friendly Wink: 
*
ΜΦΧ*

----------


## threshtox

14 Σεπτεμβρίου πλέον και οι μέρες περνούν. Εν τάχει θα πω ότι έφαγα πάνω από τρεις ώρες σε shipspotting μέσα στο λιμάνι του Μάριεχαμν. Ακριβώς έξω από το λιμάνι, τα πλοία από Τουρκού κάνουν αριστερή μανούβρα πιο μέσα, ενώ πολύ πιο κοντά στην ακτή τα πλοία από Στοκχόλμη κάνουν δεξιά στροφή και προσφέρουν μοναδικό θέαμα. 
VIKING GRACE 047.jpgBALTIC PRINCESS 371.jpgGALAXY 549.jpg
Πηγαίνοντας λόγο νοτιότερα, κάτω από την πιο καινούρια συνοικία, είχα την ευκαιρία να χαζέψω το υπέροχο ημερήσιο τράφικ του Σαββάτου. Αφιξοαναχώρηση Rosella, ταυτόχρονη αφιξοαναχώρηση στην αρχή, Galaxy και Βaltic Princess και μετά, Amorella και Viking Grace. Όρεξη και ώρες να έχει κανείς, το σημείο είναι εκπληκτικό. Και έχει "δουλειά" ακόμα και τη νύχτα, μετά τις 3, για τους ξενύχτηδες. 

15 Σεπτεμβρίου. Τελευταία μέρα στο Μάριεχαμν και άλλαξα τα πλάνα μου. Έτσι αντί να φύγω το βράδυ απευθείας με το Gabriella για Ελσίνκι, προτίμησα να επιστρέψω στο Τούρκου με το επιβλητικό Viking Grace. 
Ό,τι και να πω για αυτό το σκαρί είναι λίγο. 213X32, έξι χρονών σκαρί, με τους καλύτερους χώρους από όσα ταξίδεψα, προφανώς στην καλύτερη κατάσταση από όλα, αν και στο ταξίδι από τη Στοκχόλμη στο Τουρκού είχε απίστευτα πολύ κόσμο, που ήταν παντού, αλλά πουθενά δεν ένιωθες κανένα συνωστισμό. Και κάπως έτσι, αποχαιρετώντας με βαριά καρδιά το Μάριεχαμν (την έχω λατρέψει αυτή την πόλη) μετά από πεντέμιση ώρες ταξίδι, φτάνουμε στο Τουρκού και η περιήγηση στα βόρεια πηρε τέλος μέχρι την επόμενη φορά, ελπίζω. 
Αξιοσημείωτο στο "φαστ φουντ" του πλοίου, το πιάτο με το κιλό. Γέμιζες ένα πιάτο από ένα μπουφέ και πλήρωνες 2,10 € τα 100 γραμμάρια. Ένα γεμάτο πιάτο πήγαινε κοντά στα 11 €, για αυτό πρέπει να διαλέξεις τι θα βάλεις. Αν σε κάποιους αυτά είναι γνωστά, για εμένα ήταν πρωτόγνωρα, όπως και πολλά που είδα σε αυτά τα ταξίδια. 

VIKING GRACE 313.jpgVIKING GRACE 207.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Kapellskar

FINNFELLOW 001.jpg Finnfellow
LIVERPOOL SEAWAYS 100.jpgLiverpool Seaways
REGAL STAR 060.jpgRegal Star
ROSELLA 011.jpgΑπόπλους Rosella
ROSELLA 008.jpg

----------


## threshtox

AMORELLA 208.jpgAMORELLA 245.jpgAMORELLA 532.jpgAmorella εν πλω
AMORELLA 209.jpgAMORELLA 087.jpgAmorella στο Μάριεχαμν

----------


## threshtox

Mάριεχαμν


AIDA AURA 096.jpgAIDA AURA 082.jpgAida Aura
BIRKA STOCKHOLM 005.jpgBIRKA STOCKHOLM 007.jpgBIRKA STOCKHOLM 012.jpg Birka Stockholm

(συνεχίζονται..)

----------


## threshtox

Kι ενώ έχω και άλλες φωτογραφίες να ποστάρω (όρεξη να έχετε να τις βλέπετε), θα ήθελα εδώ να κάνω έναν μεγάλο επίλογο, προφανώς σε δύο μέρη, για όλα όσα έζησα για μία εβδομάδα. 

Την περιοχή την είχα επισκεφθεί και πέρσι, με παρέα και διαφορετικό, εντεκαήμερο, πρόγραμμα. 
Ελσίνκι-Ταλλίν με το Finlandia (παλιό Moby κάτι, μοιάζει λίγο σε διαστάσεις με τα μεγάλα BlueStar, αλλά μέσα είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα, αλλά πάντως ήταν το λιγότερο καλό από όσα πλοία ταξίδεψα)
Ταλλίν-Ρίγα με τρένο (απίστευτη διαδρομή)
Ρίγα-Στοκχόλμη με το Romantika (με διανυκτέρευση, όπου γνώρισα τη νυχτερινή ζωή του πλοίου και ξύπνησα ακριβώς την ώρα που μπαίναμε στο αρχιπέλαγος της Στοκχόλμης, κερδίζοντας ένα από τα ωραιότερα θεάματα εν πλω)
Στοκχόλμη-Μάριεχαμν με το Baltic Princess (βάπορας)
Μάριεχαμν-Τουρκού με το Viking Grace (τα είπαμε)
Τουρκού-Ελσίνκι με το τρένο

Ήθελα και πέρσι να γράψω εντυπώσεις, αλλά έχασα τον ειρμό και εγκατέλειψα τη σκέψη. 

Φέτος είπα να το κάνω και το αποτέλεσμα το βλέπετε..

(θα ακολουθήσει το τελευταίο κείμενο και μετά μόνο φωτογραφίες)

----------


## threshtox

Να ανακεφαλαιώσω εδώ συνοπτικά, κάποια από όσα είδα στις επτά αυτές μέρες. 

Τα δρομολόγια τηρούνται με ακρίβεια, αν και κανείς δεν βιάζεται. Ούτε τα πλοία, ούτε οι επιβάτες και η διαδικασία πρόσδεσης ειδικά, είναι πολύ χρονοβόρα, μέχρι να έρθει το πλοίο στο κατάλληλο σημείο για να ακουμπήσουν οι φυσούνες στις εξόδους του πλοίου.

Λιμάνια με εγκαταστάσεις έτη φωτός μπροστά. Το Ελσίνκι, πχ, έχει εκπληκτικό επιβατηγό σταθμό. Οι φυσούνες μπορεί να είναι ατελείωτες και να περπατάει κανείς και ένα δεκάλεπτο για να φτάσει κάπου. Και στην αποεπιβίβαση οι επιβάτες μπορεί να εξυπηρετούνται από δύο σημεία, τα φορτηγά από την πρύμη ή την πλώρη και τα αυτοκίνητα από πλαϊνή έξοδο σε ψηλότερο κατάστρωμα από το κύριο γκαράζ. Επίσης στους τελευταίους προορισμούς (Στοκχόλμη, Ταλίν) την ίδια στιγμή, από άλλο σημείο, εκατοντάδες εργαζόμενοι από εξωτερικά συνεργεία, μπαίνουν στο πλοίο για να το καθαρίσουν σε καμπίνες και κοινόχρηστους χώρους. 

Ο επιβάτης είναι πελάτης και το φθηνότερο κομμάτι του ταξιδιού είναι το εισιτήριο. Το marketing και ο σχεδιασμός παίρνουν πολλαπλάσια από τον καθένα. Τα εστιατόρια (μπορεί και 5 διαφορετικών ειδών) έχουν πάντα κόσμο, τα μπαρ επίσης, στα duty free και στον μπουφέ γίνεται προσκύνημα. Ο κόσμος ψωνίζει, τρώει, πίνει (και πίνει ΠΟΛΥ), χορεύει, ξενυχτάει, συμμετέχει και σε διασκέψεις που διοργανώνονται εν πλω και δεν ξέρω, πόσα ακόμα μου διαφεύγουν. 

Το Μάριεχαμν είναι σε κομβικό σημείο σε αυτό το ταξίδι. Όπως έγραψε ο συμφορουμιτης alkeos η "υποχρεωτική" προσέγγισή του, ειδικά στη γραμμή Στοκχόλμη Τουρκού, εξυπηρετεί τις εταιρείες, που κανονίζουν ταυτόχρονες προσεγγίσεις των πλοίων τους (Baltic Princess-Galaxy, Amorella-Viking Grace), ώστε πάρα πολλοί επιβάτες, απλά, αλλάζουν πλοίο και γυρίζουν εκεί από όπου ξεκίνησαν, με τη διαφορά ότι έχουν ψωνίσει το σύμπαν. 

Αυτά τα ολίγα, λοιπόν. Ελπίζω σε κάποιους αυτό να φάνηκε ευχάριστο, χρήσιμο, ταξιδιάρικο, καραβολατρικό, όπως φάνηκε και σε μένα.

----------


## Blitz-X

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε threshtox ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Φαντασθείτε πως θα αισθάνονται αυτοί οι άνθρωποι αλλά κ κάποιοι πχ στην Ιαπωνία όταν μεταφέρονται υπό συνθήκες ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας!

----------


## threshtox

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια και την ανταπόκριση.

----------


## threshtox

Baltic Princess

BALTIC PRINCESS 114.jpgBALTIC PRINCESS 137.jpgBALTIC PRINCESS 517.jpgBALTIC PRINCESS 091.jpgBALTIC PRINCESS 024.jpg

Oι δύο τελευταίες είναι από το περσινό ταξίδι.

----------


## threshtox

FINNFELLOW


FINNFELLOW 416.jpgFINNFELLOW 263.jpgFINNFELLOW 478.jpgFINNFELLOW 075.jpgFINNFELLOW 129.jpg


Oι δύο τελευταίες είναι από το περσινό ταξίδι..

----------


## threshtox

Η Ροζελάρα μου..(η τελευταία είναι περσινή)


ROSELLA 346.jpgROSELLA 213.jpgROSELLA 262.jpgROSELLA 379.jpgROSELLA 099.jpg

----------


## threshtox

POMMERN

ZZZZ 79685.jpgZZZZ 79697.jpgZZZZ 79741.jpgZZZZ 84218.jpgZZZZ 79761.jpg

----------


## threshtox

GALAXY 

Από το περσινό μου ταξίδι..


GALAXY 033.jpgGALAXY 096.jpgGALAXY 185.jpgGALAXY 244.jpgGALAXY 314.jpg

----------


## threshtox

MEGASTAR

Στο περσινό κροσάρισμα Ελσίνκι-Ταλλίν

MEGASTAR 035.jpgMEGASTAR 054.jpgMEGASTAR 075.jpgMEGASTAR 088.jpgMEGASTAR 098.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Και μερικές περσινές φωτογραφίες από το εκπληκτικό αρχιπέλαγος της Στοκχόλμης. Κρίμα που δεν μπορεί κάποιος να είναι σε πέντε έξι σημεία ταυτόχρονα.. 

BALTIC 2873.jpgBALTIC 2988.jpgBALTIC 4650.jpgBALTIC 5174.jpgBALTIC 5358.jpg

----------

